# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ♣خرید کارت اعتباری آزمون سراسری حذف شده♣حل شد

## H03ein

دوستان من میخواستم ثبت نام کنم، دیدم توی قسمت فروش کارت (سریال ثبت نام) گزینه ی خرید کارت برای آزمون سراسری پاک شده و وجود نداره. 
با اینکه نوشته بودن مهلت ثبت نام تا 1 اسفنده. من دیروز(30 بهمن) به سایت سنجش مراجعه کردم دیدم نیست. الانم که ساعت از 12 گذشته و یکم اسفنده، هنوزم که هنوزه درستش نکردن... چیکار کنم بنظرتون...

+مشکل حل شد. دوباره امکان خرید سریال به سایت برگشت

----------


## Aspirant

منم همین مشکل رو دارم کسی کارت اضافه خریده. اداره پست داره؟؟؟

----------


## Egotist

اوه اوه:؟
استرس بدی داره: دی

----------


## Aspirant

حداقل یکی بگه که تیکت های درخواستی به سازمان سنجش رو چه زمانی پاسخ می دهند؟ من 9 شب تیکت دادم. اداره پست اصلا کارت اعتباری می فروشه؟ قبلا دفترچه می فروخت. آیا فردی تونسته 30 بهمن صبح تا ظهر خرید کارت اعتباری انجام  بده و ثبت نام کنه؟ از کی خرید کارت اعتباری رو بستن؟؟؟ من از 9 شب تا الان موفق نشدم کارت بخرم. الان چی میشه؟ سنجش سیستم پاسخگویی تلفنی یا تیکت اینترنتی خوب داره. یا کلا جواب نمی دن.

----------


## Mohsen2

امروز اخرین مهلت ثبت نامه یا باز م تمدید میشه؟

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

تا حالا چیکار میکردید که تو وقت اضافه یادتون اومده !؟ زنگ بزنید سنجش تا وقت اداریه

----------


## amirdostaneh

> تا حالا چیکار میکردید که تو وقت اضافه یادتون اومده !؟ زنگ بزنید سنجش تا وقت اداریه


داداش ما که ثبت نام کردیم ولی بعضی ها سوابق تحصیلیشون ارسال نشده

----------

